# لتجعلي قهوتك مميزة ونعناعك بطعم مميز



## زعفران بوشال كلبيج (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الآن يوجد زعفران بوشال الدرجه الأولى ((كلبيج)) من الوكيل المعتمد وبسعر مغري وعلى الشرط ويوجد شهادات من الصحه بجودة السلعه

والتوصيل داخل الرياض وما جاورها إلى المجمعه

يوجد 3جرام 
10 جرام

للطلب 0566650959


----------



## زعفران بوشال كلبيج (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: لتجعلي قهوتك مميزة ونعناعك بطعم مميز*

الزعفران يستخدم في القهوه والنعناع والزنجبيل أطلب كميه وماراح تتحسف وإلى مأعجبك دق ورجع الطلب وبإذن الله يعجبك والطلبيه جديده من إيران بوشال درجة أولى (كلبيج) وبشاده من الصحه بجودة السلعه

0566650959للطلب وعلى الشرط


----------



## زعفران بوشال كلبيج (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: لتجعلي قهوتك مميزة ونعناعك بطعم مميز*

للرفع

للرفع

للرفع


----------



## زعفران بوشال كلبيج (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: لتجعلي قهوتك مميزة ونعناعك بطعم مميز*

للرفع


للرفع



قهوتك " ونعناك " والزنجبيل " ينتظرون الزعفران الأصلي اللذيذ


للطلب 05666650959


----------



## زعفران بوشال كلبيج (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: لتجعلي قهوتك مميزة ونعناعك بطعم مميز*

سبحان الله 

والحمد لله 


والله أكبر


----------



## زعفران بوشال كلبيج (3 يناير 2011)

*رد: لتجعلي قهوتك مميزة ونعناعك بطعم مميز*

اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول الله


----------



## زعفران بوشال كلبيج (9 يناير 2011)

*رد: لتجعلي قهوتك مميزة ونعناعك بطعم مميز*

سعر الزعفران


2جرام 20ريال


3جرام 35 ريال

10 جرام 100 ريال


----------

